# Shooter



## STRIPASAURUS

Nice rack bro!!! Take a bow!!! I love the lines on that rack!!!!  

Neat the way ya utilized the bottom outside of the rack to flow into the rigging tubes!!! Gave me a few new ideas! Hope ya don't mind if I incorporate some of them??!

Keep up the good work and toe-up to the salt!!!

See ya!

Michael


----------



## Shooter

Wish I could take all the credit but my new student *whom I call Grasshopper* also known as Catman32 came up with that one, he ought to it's his rack  
As his teacher my biggest job is to keep him reigned in but still let his ideas flow  
Anyone who thinks this is easy is more than welcome to come on over and help build a complete rack from scrach


----------



## Teddy

*For the MONEY........*

You cant beat a REYNOLDS RACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice work guys bring yur prices DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catman32

*Curious Teddy*

If you don't mind me asking.. How do you know the prices ,they have never been discussed on this board. We are in Va, and no one has asked for the prices.


----------



## bstarling

*Reynolds Rack*



Teddy said:


> You cant beat a REYNOLDS RACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice work guys bring yur prices DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Being the curious one I am I googled 
Reynolds Rack and got this picture. They look OK, but are made from angle and strap. They are a FAR CRY from the custom tube racks others have been discussing.

Bill


----------



## Surf Fish

What are the black rubber things on the aluminum tubes, are they made for rod racks or do they come from a plumbing supply store?


----------



## Newsjeff

OK, I'll bite.

How much?  

And don't forget my discount. 

Shooter, I know you've heard this before. 

But you gotta nice rack.   

Nice work, fellas.


----------



## Shooter

Jeff
Just for you buddy,,,,, Double the price


----------



## Newsjeff

Shooter said:


> Jeff
> Just for you buddy,,,,, Double the price


By the way, Shooter, what's your bra size?

I'm guessing about 32B.


----------



## Newsjeff

I take that back.

46b


----------



## Teddy

*Rod Cooler Rack Fashion SHOW*

Great Racks Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No I never contacted Shooter or Catman for a price because I never knew yu made racks, In my quest to find a rack your names were never mentioned! As far as Im concerned I got a great rack for the money! I'm not going to a fashion show IM GOING FISHING! Rubber at a plumbing shop who gives a flying FFFF What? I guess I gotta pay an extra 100.00 for some type of special rubber that I am sure you must custom manufacture yourself. I would have surely contacted you prior to the purchase of my rack if I had known yu existed however since I didnt so be it. As for angled compared to tubing who gives a SHYTE! For the MONEY and for the sole purpose of FISHING YOU cant beat a REYNOLDS RACK!!!! I,m not parading it down the catwalk in NY Im driving it down the BEACH!


----------



## Surf Fish

I'm not going to a parade either, I'm going fishing. My whole rack came from the plumbing store, with the exception of the parts that came from the junk pile in the garage. 

The reason I asked about the "black things" is because I'd like to find some - the slotted PVC worked great for spinning reels, but I don't use spinning reels anymore so I'd like to cut off the slotted part and add some rubber to the top of the rod holders. 

Anybody have any suggestions on where to get some?


----------



## Teddy

I will try to find out for you and let you know, I think you might just find them at a plumbing shop but I will check. Nice set-up by the way.


----------



## bstarling

*Radiator Hose*

Radiator Hose is often used, but you can cut the PVC so that a conventional reel sits nicely as well. 

Bill

O BTW Surf Fish, your rack looks ok. It works and that is GOOD. 

Bill


----------



## Shooter

Surf Fish said:


> What are the black rubber things on the aluminum tubes, are they made for rod racks or do they come from a plumbing supply store?


Some use black PVC tubing conectors but if you want rubber the best out there is Marine Wet Exhaust Hose, it ain't cheap as much as $10.00 per foot but it last for years and doesn't dry rot.


----------



## rattler

like shooter said...use marine grade...radiator has no UV resistance(doesn't need it)...and comparing a reynolds rack with shooters is like a YUGO and a PORCHE...not the same...if your budget is that tight do what surf fish did and make your own...i'd rather spend a little more and get something that will last forever...JMO


----------



## Big Worm

I used the connecter tubing when making my rack. I also PM'd shooter and asked questions about mounting and things like that before I built this. He was a a big help in figuring this out, as were others on the board.

I have since had to go back and add a goose neck to it, for it rode to low on the sand in some spots.

Sure would love to have one of those real nice racks made of all metal! Like shooter makes!!!


----------



## Shooter

Worm, ain't a thing in the world wrong with that set up bud, as long as it gets your stuff to and back from the beach it has done it's job.
I was just sitting here thinking back on one of my very first racks I ever made and know how silly it must have looked to some others but it worked for me and thats all that matters.

I love to build stuff that works, it doesn't have to be fancy, pretty doesn't catch more fish, impressing others by what you own doesn't make you a better person so I try and live by what my father said to me "If you do a job have your name on it and your good name will live on after your gone"


----------



## TreednNC

Big Worm said:


> I used the connecter tubing when making my rack. I also PM'd shooter and asked questions about mounting and things like that before I built this. He was a a big help in figuring this out, as were others on the board.
> 
> I have since had to go back and add a goose neck to it, for it rode to low on the sand in some spots.
> 
> Sure would love to have one of those real nice racks made of all metal! Like shooter makes!!!



Just about got mine made from one of those carry-all's finished...mounted mine on the side with an angle iron frame welde to the carry-all....PVC clamps up top, bolt on the bottom....bolted from the inside so the rod butts can go through. Need to put my radiator hose on the rod tubes and rig me up a bucket holder....pics to come when finished.


----------



## Big Worm

Treedn, you know I want to see that bad boy when your done! I was thinking of a bucket holder too. I just added a bait board to mine, we will see how it holds up. 

She gets tested the day after Turkey Day in da Banks

Learning alot and getting to spend some great time with my old man....


----------



## CrawFish

*Front Rack*

Hey Shooter, can you do something like this. I have this same truck.


----------



## the rhondel

Shooter builds one hell of a rack and is an excellant craftsman at other things as well.And besides that he is a heck of a nice guy.From reading this thread ,I still can't figure out how someone could think his prices are too high iffn he hasn't given them a price to begin with.I guess we have "the Amazin' Kreskin' " on this board.If that's the case,I guess he can figure what we all are thinking regarding his post!!!!!!....the R


----------



## Mark G

the rhondel said:


> Shooter builds one hell of a rack and is an excellant craftsman at other things as well.And besides that he is a heck of a nice guy.From reading this thread ,I still can't figure out how someone could think his prices are too high iffn he hasn't given them a price to begin with.I guess we have "the Amazin' Kreskin' " on this board.If that's the case,I guess he can figure what we all are thinking regarding his post!!!!!!....the R



Yep- and how bout someone building me a custom rod for the price of an ugly stik - pretty please :--|


----------



## TreednNC

Crawfish....you catch an awful lota fish for your eyes to be that bad....that aint no truck


----------



## CrawFish

TreednNC said:


> Crawfish....you catch an awful lota fish for your eyes to be that bad....that aint no truck


Ok, Enlighten me.


----------



## NTKG

TreednNC said:


> Crawfish....you catch an awful lota fish for your eyes to be that bad....that aint no truck


i think you have me confused with teo!


----------



## Shooter

CrawFish said:


> Hey Shooter, can you do something like this. I have this same truck.
> 
> QUOTE]
> NOPE,,, can't turn you into white guy
> But I can put a rack on the front of your ride,,, did you notice how low the rack is in that pic to the sand, he might be in a hole or somethang.


----------



## thebeachcaster

*That's my mom, dad, and my dad's rack.*

Thats my mom and dad. My dad has a rack that is one of the sickest ones I've ever seen. It has every thing and any thing a guy could want. The guy that built it no longer welds but I wish he did. Next time I got the cash I will drop it on a rig exactly like that. I could go on for ever about it but but trust me, it is the rack that I like most. Both my dad and myself have seen a rack or two, but this one is the one I want.

Now Crawfish, I have to ask... How do you have a picture of my mom and dad? I want to know because I think I was fishing with them on the day this picture was taken, but I don't remember you fishing with us. Did firespyder give it to. I just want to know because I am trying to put this all together. PM me and let me know.


----------



## thebeachcaster

The rack does ride low. Very low. But it has caused no problems for us as of right now. It was origionally on an old Jeep, then a Durango then another jeep. Now it is on a toyota and it rides much lower than on the other 4x4s. It was much higher on the other trucks. My dad is going to get it mounted higher but he is in no rush because it is not an issue. The rack holds twelve rods, six sand spikes, one big cooler, two five gallon buckets and a cutting board. It also is converted to a live well if the need be. people look at it and think it is simple, but after closer looking at it, you soon realize it is more than a rack. Wish it was mine but I do get to use it whenever I fish with my dad. Where did this picture come from?


----------



## CrawFish

The picture was posted by Ryan. Here's the post

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32964

I was just borrow a picture to show Shooter. I'm in a market of a rack. If you don't mind asking, how did your Dad mount that rack to that 4runner? I hope you're ok w/ I took the picutre.


----------



## bulldozer

*shooter*

i meet you one day at the refuge and was impressed that you didnt pull your cart into our area evan though my friend was passed out in his chair. i would love to meet you and get some plans together for a sweet surf rack.


----------



## thebeachcaster

I think the receiver is welded to a pat of the frame but I honestly have no idea. I'll ask him tomorrow. I do know that this rack has been on a lot of different 4x4s but I think all of the guys you know can put any kind of anything on a fishn truck. I can tell you that if you want to look at it, you can pm me and I'll tell you next time my dad is at Hattie. He is a nice guy and would enjoy showing it too you. And I don't mind you using the picture I just hope the next time my dad is on this page, he's holding a huge Carolina Red Drum. All this talk about racks makes me understand how badly I want one on my truck


----------



## Surf Fish

*Pimp My PVC*

Those "black things" are called "flexible pipe connectors". Lowes, 4 bucks. No beat up reels, and they also keep my bait board from flying off at speeds over 80 mph...


----------



## TreednNC

CrawFish said:


> Ok, Enlighten me.


Tis a SUV....truck has an open bed, unless its a tractor trailer of course, or has a shell, or slimeline cover over it....no offense intended in my post(s) 



NTKG said:


> i think you have me confused with teo!


Ive never met an Asain that couldnt catch a fish


----------



## Ryan Y

*Pictures*



CrawFish said:


> The picture was posted by Ryan. Here's the post
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32964
> 
> I was just borrow a picture to show Shooter. I'm in a market of a rack. If you don't mind asking, how did your Dad mount that rack to that 4runner? I hope you're ok w/ I took the picutre.


My pictures are free to use....If I dont want them used I will color mark them and protect....So I dont mind..


----------



## BrokenRod

treed won't those holders flex in the wind, beating the crap out the front of the truck...suv?


----------



## thebeachcaster

*Crawfish*

the fram has two fabricated bars welded from the outsides of the frame.. the rack has the "female" parts of the reciever on two sides. obviously they line up, slap a pen on it and it is connected.


----------



## TreednNC

BrokenRod said:


> treed won't those holders flex in the wind, beating the crap out the front of the truck...suv?


No no, not the way mine are done...I'll take pics of it today even though Ive been to lazy to put the finishing touches on it.


----------



## Big Worm

TreednNC said:


> No no, not the way mine are done...I'll take pics of it today even though Ive been to lazy to put the finishing touches on it.



Mine do not sway in the wind either. Very sturdy.


----------



## CrawFish

thebeachcaster said:


> the fram has two fabricated bars welded from the outsides of the frame.. the rack has the "female" parts of the reciever on two sides. obviously they line up, slap a pen on it and it is connected.


Thanks for info.


----------

